# Looks like a great breeder !



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

Check out this little gem of an add I found lol

*Adorable German Shepherd puppies for sale!!*


For Canadian National Day and long weekend SPECIAL SALES!!!
Both 2 puppies for $850!! Also welcome for best offers!

Two 8-week purebred, top-line German Shepherd dog puppies(one female, one male)

Dewormed, vet checked and first shot

price:male(almost pure black, with little little tan) $560
female(major black and tan) $460

Please call for more information!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Where can I sign up?


----------

